# Livestreaming Art



## Deo (Oct 8, 2011)

http://www.livestream.com/deo_draws
http://www.livestream.com/deo_draws
http://www.livestream.com/deo_draws

Working in oil pastels on my master's study if anyone wants to watch. I'll be talking about skin tones and lighting and blah blah blah


----------



## Fay V (Oct 8, 2011)

this is not for advertising. 
Moving to lynx plox.


----------



## Deo (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks. I thought that since I started it to talk abot skin color and mixing with oil pastel (beginning of the stream) that it belonged in Pallette down since  was teaching/showing art.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 8, 2011)

Ah I see. I apologize. when I went in there wasn't much discussion going on.


----------



## Deo (Oct 8, 2011)

Yeah I bored the first people with art talk so I just shut up


----------

